# new toys



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

My wife is great.

For our anniversary, she bought me a hollowing tool. For my birthday, a laser guide attachment to go with the hollowing tool.


 

Oh, and tiramisu for breakfast

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2015)

Dang, your wife sure loves you!

I'll be interested in a review of the laser system once you've used it a bit


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Dang, your wife sure loves you!


Yep! I've had her 20 years now, I think I'll keep her 

I've got to finish off a commissioned pen before I get started with the hollowing guide, but I will post as soon as I have some experience with it.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Yep! I've had her 20 years now, I think I'll keep her



If you decide you don't want her I'm sure there are a number of us here who would be interested in a trade

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> If you decide you don't want her I'm sure there are a number of us here who would be interested in a trade


I got a screen grab of that ... too late to delete the post now. You are in big trouble

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I got a screen grab of that ... too late to delete the post now. You are in big trouble



Great blackmail material right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2015)

And I'm looking forward to a review of the tiramisu.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> And I'm looking forward to a review of the tiramisu.


Henry, I told her that small dish wasn't enough for me to form a complete opinion. No worries -- there's a second one in the fridge for dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Life is good!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> And I'm looking forward to a review of the tiramisu.



I was more interested in a build thread... Then I could give it to the wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 29, 2015)

You wife is the BEST! Forget the tools...you got dessert for breakfast!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

